# Mac repair centre in Edmonton, AB, ?



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking for a a place to look at and or repair, a Macbook which will not turn on, there is no warranty remaining, This Macbook will not turn on see my other thread trying to get it working http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/83905-macbook-will-not-turn.html . This macbook belongs to a friend who is in Mexico for a couple months. I just returned last night with it.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*mac repair places in Edmonton*

where are you located?
there's mymacdealer on Whyte ave (780)-702-6227
and Mac-centric: 4130-95 st(780) 450-6677
Westworld way the heck out and gone ( maybe still in bizness)
and the Apple Store in WEM- (780) 701-0540\
sorry I can't seem to find the phone # for Westworld

hope this helps

John B


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple Canada Reseller Store Locator - Apple Canada.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

johnb1 said:


> where are you located?
> there's mymacdealer on Whyte ave (780)-702-6227
> and Mac-centric: 4130-95 st(780) 450-6677
> Westworld way the heck out and gone ( maybe still in bizness)
> ...


West of Edmonton 15 minutes


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Closest to you is Westworld computers:

WestWorld Computers Ltd. - The Macintosh and iPod Experts

(No appointment required.)

Edmonton
(Head Office)
10333-170 Street
Edmonton, AB T5P 4V4

Phone (780) 454-5190
Fax (780) 454-5248
Toll Free Phone (800) 252-7506
Toll Free Fax (800) 929-5630

Monday - Friday
9:00am - 9:00pm
Saturday
10:00am - 5:00pm
Sunday
11:00am - 5:00pm

Or the Apple Store in West Edmonton Mall: (Requires online appointment)

8882-170 Street
Edmonton, Alberta T5T 4M2
780.701.0540

Store hours:
Mon - Sat: 10:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.
Sun: 11:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks I think I will bring it to westworld tomorrow


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Personally, I would go to the Apple store in West Edm Mall. Make an appointment with them.

Westworld will charge you every little thing they can.

I took my big old desktop into the Apple Store last year as I couldn't figure out why it was so painfully slow. They took it in the back and ran some diagnostic testing on it and they were shocked that it had picked up a bug somewhere. They said they would fix it all up for me while I waited, (about 30 mins). The best part, no charge!! I was pleasantly surprised as the desktop has been out of warranty for probably 5-6 years.
I think the young techs in there were amused with my old Mac (the Flower).

That's service that I know I would not has received from Westworld. They probably would have taken it for days and charged me way too much. I know this from past experiences with Westworld.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 31, 2007)

Snowy said:


> Personally, I would go to the Apple store in West Edm Mall. Make an appointment with them.
> 
> Westworld will charge you every little thing they can.
> 
> ...


Thanks
I cannot afford to leave it with someone that cannot look at it for days or will be forced to purchase a new one. I will call the apple store in west Edmonton mall tomorrow.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

alpineman said:


> Thanks
> I cannot afford to leave it with someone that cannot look at it for days or will be forced to purchase a new one. I will call the apple store in west Edmonton mall tomorrow.


Why not go to the store online and make an appointment tonight? Much faster than phone and you can pick a time that suits you. 

Apple (Canada) - Apple Store, West Edmonton - Apple Retail Store


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I took my big old desktop into the Apple Store last year as I couldn't figure out why it was so painfully slow. They took it in the back and ran some diagnostic testing on it and they were shocked that it had picked up a bug somewhere. They said they would fix it all up for me while I waited, (about 30 mins). The best part, no charge!! I was pleasantly surprised as the desktop has been out of warranty for probably 5-6 years.
> I think the young techs in there were amused with my old Mac (the Flower).
> 
> That's service that I know I would not has received from Westworld. They probably would have taken it for days and charged me way too much. I know this from past experiences with Westworld


keep in mind this experience is *very* rare.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree that this was probably a *rare* example of their service, but it's much better than the alternative.

I find I get the best service from anywhere I go if I treat the people with respect!


----------

